# McGregor 26 on the Mediterranean



## Killter (Oct 13, 2016)

Are the McGregor boats any good for coastal island sailing in the Mediterranean? We are looking for an affordable, trailerable family boat for coastal or island sailing in the Mediterranean sea during the summer months between April and September. We are going to start classes and we are starting to scope around for possible future boats once we get our sea legs going.

Many thanks!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I personally don't think McGregors are good for sailing anywhere.


----------



## Killter (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi lazerbrain...Yes there's a lot of passion out there about these boats...love and hate!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Why not look at other brands if you are shopping? Why McGregor????


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kilter,

I notice you've also posted in an old, 110-post thread about the Mac-26, and would have read those varying comments.

If you love to sail in a boat that is a sweet sailer, fast, quick through the stays, and beautiful to boot, look somewhere else. Personally, I wouldn't be seen in one, so you could say my comments come from ignorance. They do, in part. I can't get past the ugly box look, the stumpy lightweight rig, and the "spork" nature of the design--both spoon and fork, and in a way neither spoon nor fork.

But for some (who need to make 30 knots to get to someplace worth sailing in) it might be the right tool for the job. Maybe it'll work for you. I don't consider this a blue-water design, and the Med is blue water. Lakes Bays and Sounds, if you don't mind sailing slow in a box, it might work.

I am a traditionalist, and favor boats that sail well. The Mac to me is what I might have expected to see if Orwell's "Brave New World" were about sailing.

There, I said it. I'm prejudiced. And lacking in actual knowledge about the boat. And I think everything you need to know to make a decision is in that long thread you've already read.

But best wishes either way. A sailor is a sailor, at the end of the day.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You need to understand that as an enclosed sea, the Med can be a lot rougher and more dangerous than forecast. As most storms that pass through are circular, the winds will eventually clock most or all the way around, leaving swells coming from every direction, no matter the wind direction at the moment.
It can come up fast with little warning. I remember on a trip from the Côte d'Azur to Palma de Mallorca it started raining honey bees on a perfectly clear, beautiful light air day. Thousands and thousands of bees fell on the boat and it was necessary to put on our foulies and boots, tape the wrists and ankles shut and wear heavy leather gloves, in 85 degree weather.
By 21:00 it was blowing a full gale from the north. I guess the winds had blown the bees in the Alps out to sea in advance of the surface wind's arrival. Not a hint of any of it in the forecast.
Should you sail Greece or Turkey, check for local information on the Meltemi winds BEFORE you go sailing.
I would suggest you choose a boat recommended by those who sail in your area.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

After owning and sailing a Mac, I would agree with the above recommendations about sailing it in the Med. It was a good boat for what I wanted it to do, and a good boat to learn on where I sailed it. I think you should be able to find more suitable choices in the Med.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I think Mac 26's are great boats for river sailing. They are easily trailered, canal well and can motor against just about any current.

I think they would take an awful beating on the med though. A trailerable boat suitable for the med is going to have some compromises.

Edit: I just read you are in Spain and probably talking about the Balearic Islands. I can't think of any trailer sailors I would take my family across in.


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

We had a Mac 25 S.
It had the cast iron swing keel. No water ballast. They make a water ballast version of the boat we had. Looks identical. The cast swing keel sailed very well we found. It's layout inside was spartan but functional. It took a lot of upgrades however. The winches are undersized, nothing was run back to the cockpit etc. We picked it up pretty dam cheap so we could upgrade things. End of the day it was a good lake boat. The pop top was pretty nice when anchored or at the dock. Probably built on the light side for ocean / open water.

Our lake has two Mac 26X's. One has a 50hp (looks like it sails like ****) and the other has a 10 hp and it scoots around pretty good. All the gear however is undersized. I wouldn't want to get caught far from shelter in rough weather on any of those boats.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Arcb said:


> I think Mac 26's are great boats for river sailing. They are easily trailered, canal well and can motor against just about any current.
> 
> I think they would take an awful beating on the med though. A trailerable boat suitable for the med is going to have some compromises.
> ,,,


McGregor made some great niche boats. None of them were really meant for ocean cruising, which essentially cruising the Med is. 
There are many makes of MacGregor boats that have helped people get into sailing affordably so they have some following. 
The MacGregor 26 actually comes in 4 different models: the 26D, 26S, 26M & 26X. The last 2 models can take a 50 hp outboard motor; the other two are real sailboats, not half breeds.

Could you sail one of the Mac 26' models to Mallorca & back? Possibly with good weather, why not? Should you? 
That is more a question of fate.

The rigging on those Mac 26's is at it's minimum size which startled me after I was on a 26S admiring how skimpy it's chain plates where and the wire so thin in the shrouds. My boat is of a much different design; much older and heavier.


----------



## Killter (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you all for your time and suggestions. The attraction of the Mac is is it's trailerability and affordability.....but after reading the above, especially experienced guys like yourselves, the idea is scratched. Thank you. I appreciate everything you said and will look for alternatives as I get more practical sailing in over the next few years.

Besos de España!


----------



## duchess of montrose (Nov 26, 2011)

Why not consider a nor'sea 27, it is also trailerable and of a small size with a shallow draft, but it is probably much more suitable for sailing the med, however i do not have any blue water experience (however I hope to one day), so take my opinion with a grain of salt, this is just based on what i have gathered from extensive reading on the topic.


----------



## lillia28 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Macgregors, I owned a 22-2. They are fine boats, but like all boats come with lots of compromises. The decisions which make the 26X/M easy to trailer are the ones that make it a less than stellar sailer. Sorry for the rhyme. So it is designed narrow, short and lightweight to fit within US road rules and average tow vehicle capability rather than for sailing capability. You should at least look at an O'Day 25 or Catalina 25, which are more sailing oriented, but still trailerable. Macgregors can be made into decent sailing boats, but it requires knowledge that few beginners have. The happiest Mac owners tend to be sailing on lakes and rivers, although there is a fairly large community around San Fran. I would not recommend it for an inexperienced sailor doing what you want to do.
Hunter also has a water ballast motorsailer which is at least as controversial as the Mac 26/M.

Lou


----------



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a Macgregor venture 25 loved the boat great boat to learn on . Not good for blue water but I did read a thread one time about a husband and wife that were school teachers and they would sail from Miami to the Bahamas ones a year .


----------

